

EBay redirect attack puts buyers' credentials at risk - choult
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29241563

======
teh_klev
Video captured of the attack:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT5TG_LvZz4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT5TG_LvZz4)

